# 69 gto speedometer cable installation



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

1969 gto. Do I need to remove the gauges to install speedometer cable to the back of the speedometer gauge? Or is it possible to leave everything in place and reach up behind the dash to install the new cable on the back of the speedometer gauge?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should be able to install by reaching behind the dash.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great thanks that will save me a lot of trouble!


----------

